

Steve Jobs Says 7-Inch Tablets Are ‘Dead on Arrival’ - edw519
http://www.wired.com/gadgetlab/2010/10/tablets-steve-jobs/?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+wired%2Findex+%28Wired%3A+Index+3+%28Top+Stories+2%29%29&utm_content=My+Yahoo

======
meatsock
until they start arriving with an apple on them, that is =)

~~~
golgo13
Exactly. Then the 7" factor will be magical. Though I do get what he is trying
to say about "sandpaper for a finger"

~~~
meatsock
It's a simpsons reference re: fat fingers and dialing wands. Hes saying theres
not enough room on a 7" for workable sized buttons, but the counterpoint is
that it's as big as it is and you go with what fits.

~~~
meatsock
oops.

------
InclinedPlane
It seems a bit silly for Jobs to argue that a 3.5 inch mini-tablet is awesome
(iPhone) and a 10 inch tablet is also awesome (iPad) but anything in between
is just a bad idea.

